# World Cat in rough seas video



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Alright, took the cat out yesterday. Heres a video of true 4's with an occasional 6fter. Believe me the a video doesnt do any justice. Watch how much air the cat gets and when it comes down you hear no bang or jarring. Was running 23 to 24 mph and if my wife wasent on the boat would have pushed it a little harder. Any monohull under 30ft would have fell apart running like that.:slimer:





 BOOM!

.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Hmmmm, couldn't really see very good, the lens looked all wet! Was it raining out there???


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

aggiebret said:


> Hmmmm, couldn't really see very good, the lens looked all wet! Was it raining out there???


Hmmm, spray coming off the side of the boat. And your boat was where???


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks about like trolling speed to me.

Brandon


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Haha, all the chit in your cabin would have been in a thousand pieces! Brother to the rescue?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice work eating up them 2-3s.

B


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Haha, all the chit in your cabin would have been in a thousand pieces! Brother to the rescue?


TRUST me. You don't want to be talking **** to me. 20knts. Please. You'd have a NICE view of my pretty motors as I disappear off in the distance.

B


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> . Any monohull under 30ft would have fell apart running like that.:slimer:
> 
> .


talk about some funny chit...............
:an6::an6:

wait that deserves a few more:an6::an6:


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Ive seen Trinity Bay look like that a few times lol


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

thursday the buoys were showing 2 to 3s


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well some of us in the semi-displacement Sportsfisher division, we get to drink beer while yours is foaming down your chin, up your nose, and trying to dribble into your ears, and we can get close to 20 MPH too. 

I will agree that for an outboard boat, a cat can't be beat for the ride.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> thursday the buoys were showing 2 to 3s


The bouy's lied yesterday!!! Nothing 2-3 about it!

Nice ride Joey, but I thought the cat's were alot smoother in the bad stuff, looks like you were bouncing around like I was!! Especially only at 20 knots!!! lol :slimer:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

iridered2003 said:


> thursday the buoys were showing 2 to 3s


dont believe the bouys, they just take an average. Coastal Outfitters reported yesterday that the waves were hitting the Sargent beach and crashing in the air it was so rough. Said it was cracking


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> TRUST me. You don't want to be talking **** to me. 20knts. Please. You'd have a NICE view of my pretty motors as I disappear off in the distance.
> 
> B


Im ready! Bring it dont sing it


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

rookie06 said:


> The bouy's lied yesterday!!! Nothing 2-3 about it!
> 
> Nice ride Joey, but I thought the cat's were alot smoother in the bad stuff, looks like you were bouncing around like I was!! Especially only at 20 knots!!! lol :slimer:


Thanks. We go up like any other boat but down soft, no slam, no jarring. I imagined JJordan's boat falling to peices in that junk, lol!
Also I could have pushed it harder but had my wife and Rik in the boat. He is 59 yrs old.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Nice work eating up them 2-3s.
> 
> B


Lol, and this coming from the guy that wont go out in anything over 2's


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Also the boat there was loaded with 240 gals of fuel, 400lbs of ice, 5 people, and gear.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Alright, took the cat out yesterday. *Heres a video of true 4's with an occasional 6fter.* Believe me the a video doesnt do any justice. Watch how much air the cat gets and when it comes down you hear no bang or jarring. Was running 23 to 24 mph and if my wife wasent on the boat would have pushed it a little harder. Any monohull under 30ft would have fell apart running like that.:slimer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hotrod said:


> dont believe the bouys, they just take an average. Coastal Outfitters reported yesterday that the waves were hitting the Sargent beach and crashing in the air it was so rough. Said it was cracking


Correct me if I am wrong, but if you have true 4's with an occasional 6, wouldn't the average be 4+ and not 2-3??? Just saying...


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> I imagined JJordan's boat falling to peices in that junk, lol!


this is better than stand up comedy, you are hilarious........i think your height is affecting your ability to judge seas, there wasnt anything close to 6 feet in your video, but hey your lil kitty was purrin at a 24 -25. one of these days we need to settle this maybe when your wife isnt onboard so then you can push it a lil harder


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Also the boat there was loaded with 240 gals of fuel, 400lbs of ice, 5 people, and gear.


dont make exscuses, just admit it, cats are slow smooth ridin boats.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

A 6' wave would be close to head high. Choppy day but 6'?


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

DRILHER said:


> A 6' wave would be close to head high. Choppy day but 6'?


Maybe he is just used to multiplying heights X2. That way he can say he is 6ft! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

aggiebret said:


> Maybe he is just used to multiplying heights X2. That way he can say he is 6ft! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


thats some funny chit there.........:cheers:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I like my women built for comfort, not for speed.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Man i wish ya'll would go run them boat in some 4-6' and end this But dam it some thing to read i guess. I still would like to ride in a cat so i could make up my own mind.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

hillbilly deluxe said:


> Man i wish ya'll would go run them boat in some 4-6'


if hotrod saw a real 6' he would probably chit his pants


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hell..I go through bigger water....2-5. I just trim up and go slow.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

*I didn't even see whitecaps!!!* Them were near icecream seas. 6ft. Please post that video when you can. The 2-3ft video is weak.

B


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Went offshore of the Claypile yesterday! Wind was about 14-16kts most of the day solid 3fters...........


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

There you have it. 3ft. Boom!!!

Brandon


----------



## TEXASBEAN (Nov 16, 2009)

6ft.? someone needs a better ruler


----------



## TEXASBEAN (Nov 16, 2009)

probably using the same ruler he measures his pecker with... LMAO! Just kidding man nice boat!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Brandon beat me to it....just curious as to how rough you call when there is a white cap on nearly every wave...In your 1 minute video I must have blinked and missed them!


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

I would say at least 70% of the people I take over guess the wave height, and 80% over guess the weight of the fish. The customer is always right though!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

What......hold on.....wait for it..........................*BOOM !!!!!*


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Just a little _BOOM_ for little seas !!! bahaahahahaa :brew2:


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Dang!!! tough crowd! I got your back Joey, it sucked out there yesterday! It might have been a little better east, but out of Sargent it was rough and every bit of 4+ of confused seas.....Video doesn't show it, but we were in whitecaps all day until about 2pm when it started to settle a bit.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Eugene correct me if Im wrong but it does get way calmer towards Galveston. When we went east we found calmer water. I had Rik, looked at him and said Rik what would you call these. Your out here more than 200 days a year. He said 4's which it was with a 6 in there. Im gonna take a very seasoned 59 yr old fishermans word over what I think. He is out on the water more than anyone here. Matt was there. Obie with his 31 Fountain agreed on the seas, he is a seasoned Venice fisherman. Obie is about speed! but he didnt spill any beer while under way here, lol. Rookie 06 confirmed the seas as well of 5 to 6's in his post. So between 6 guys on 2 different boats saying the same thing. You guys need to come out the closet and realize that no mono under 30ftwill outrun a 27 Cat in those seas. 

Did JJordan ever reply here, I still have him on my Global ignore list. That guy was just born slightly retarted.

I didnt see anyone else here fishing reports now did I. Yall waiting for calm seassad2sm I didnt turn around at the end of the jetties


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

sea sick said:


> Just a little _BOOM_ for little seas !!! bahaahahahaa :brew2:


...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

rookie06 said:


> Dang!!! tough crowd! I got your back Joey, it sucked out there yesterday! It might have been a little better east, but out of Sargent it was rough and every bit of 4+ of confused seas.....Video doesn't show it, but we were in whitecaps all day until about 2pm when it started to settle a bit.


Same here buddy! All the little dogs stayed on the porch!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Eugene correct me if Im wrong but it does get way calmer towards Galveston.


Baaawwwhahahaha. Yes, something about the Galveston water is different. It is always calmer out of Galveston. Joey, this may be, no IS the stupidest thing you have ever posted.



Hotrod said:


> I had Rik, looked at him and said Rik what would you call these. Your out here more than 200 days a year. He said 4's which it was with a 6 in there.


"The customer is always right" - Angler 1

Brandon


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Baaawwwhahahaha. Yes, something about the Galveston water is different. It is always calmer out of Galveston. Joey, this may be, no IS the stupidest thing you have ever posted.
> 
> "The customer is always right" - Angler 1
> 
> Brandon


Haha, bring it on homie. Were gonna put some stuff in your cabin before we do this, with a live video feed to see how much chit you break:slimer:


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Did JJordan ever reply here, I still have him on my Global ignore list. That guy was just born slightly retarted.


i got your slightly retarded hangin you lil sawed off cat lovin wadd eatin queer, any time your ready let me know, im your huckleberry.............


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

spotsndots said:


> Brandon beat me to it....just curious as to how rough you call when there is a white cap on nearly every wave...In your 1 minute video I must have blinked and missed them!


Lol, have you ever left the bay in your little boat:headknock


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Joey, you must have forgot I got a new boat. I ain't pimpin' the little 26ft anymore. It's OK too call out jjordan, but me, shhhh. Don't be dumb.

You say "any mono under 30ft", last I checked my slip fee, I'm 37ft overall. Pick you e-battles wisely. 

Brandon


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

The customer is always Right, therefore............Never mind! 

Joey is was choppy for sure but not so sure about 6 fters. We where is 220ft of water so I am pretty sure it was close to the same as 131ft in Freeport. But it can be slighty calmer 20 miles out of Galveston vs 20 Miles out of Freeport though. I am just calling what I saw, if you saw bigger waves I belive you.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Don't sweat it hotrod, some are cat lovers and the others are dogs.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Swells said:


> I like my women built for comfort, not for speed.


I like em any way I can get em. But comfort is a plus!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Lol, have you ever left the bay in your little boat:headknock


uh oh, he's getting personal. Joey, just see if you can get it removed from YouTube. That "6ft" video will haunt you forever.

Brandon


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

*1st off*

Freeport water is twice as rough as Galveston water. If you go out of Sabine, it never gets over 2ft there due to the water depth, right Snap D.

I don't think I'd pay attention to what Angler 1 has to say, he doesn't fish enuff to know. If you want a real Captains opinion, give old Adams sports fish a call. Now that dude can put you on the tiger snapper.

I'm gunna give it a try Sat myself, it's callin for 5-7's  Ill take piks after I drop all my crab pots off


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Solid three foot of boom?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Swells said:


> Solid three foot of boom?


Ding ding ding. With no whitecaps. Boom!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Angler 1 said:


> The customer is always Right, therefore............Never mind!
> 
> Joey is was choppy for sure but not so sure about 6 fters. We where is 220ft of water so I am pretty sure it was close to the same as 131ft in Freeport. But it can be slighty calmer 20 miles out of Galveston vs 20 Miles out of Freeport though. I am just calling what I saw, if you saw bigger waves I belive you.


Hey like I said, I asked a veteran. I wanted his take on what they were. Im going by what he said and we all agreed. He goes on many, many trips in all makes and models of boats. He said he wouldnt of left the jetties in nothing but a Cat


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Night Boys, I got to get ready for some more 6fters Tomorrow! LOL j/k


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

jjordan said:


> i got your slightly retarded hangin you lil sawed off cat lovin wadd eatin queer, any time your ready let me know, im your huckleberry.............


I think it wold be safe to say he wants to race !


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> Don't sweat it hotrod, some are cat lovers and the others are dogs.


BOOM!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Angler 1 said:


> Night Boys, I got to get ready for some more 6fters Tomorrow! LOL j/k


You better come get my Cat, its ready


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Just might have to name the new ride CAT KILLER......we'll at least give it that as a nickname.

B


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

HeHe....Just picking on you Joey!

Rik would have said the same thing if he was on a 36ft Contender! HeHe



Hotrod said:


> Hey like I said, I asked a veteran. I wanted his take on what they were. Im going by what he said and we all agreed. He goes on many, many trips in all makes and models of boats. He said he wouldnt of left the jetties in nothing but a Cat


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

sea sick said:


> Freeport water is twice as rough as Galveston water.


Im getting tired of these BOOMS!


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

And there is no fish out of Galveston....Just ask Joey?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

sea sick said:


> I think it wold be safe to say he wants to race !


Haha, the *** nuts replied. Bring your next 6 months worth of pay checks Jordan, to make this 1000 dollar bet.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Boom!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Angler 1 said:


> And there is no fish out of Galveston....Just ask Joey?


Hey, Im sure you left out a bad report here and there thought you were nighty nite


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Only on Rik's spots  

Glad your happy with the new ride joey. looks like she ran good for ya. How as the fuel burn in the ruff stuff today.

I'm sure there are more videos to come in the future.

I don't know about that camera in Brandon's boat tho. Your luck he'll make a **** flick or somethin lol


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Boom!!!


LMAO! One shorty making fun of another


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

sea sick said:


> Only on Rik's spots
> 
> I don't know about that camera in Brandon's boat tho. Your luck he'll make a **** flick or somethin lol


Ah man, and he'll have his pinky flippy floppies on/ I just threw up a little.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Just kidding Buddy! You whack'em pretty good! Just having some fun!

Alright, off to bed again...


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Haha, the *** nuts replied. Bring your next 6 months worth of pay checks Jordan, to make this 1000 dollar bet.


dude i spend more money in heartbreakers in 6 months than you make, trust me buddy you really dont wanna compare bank accounts either, your gonna come up short on that one too..............funny how your lil @ss wants to try to talk about someone you dont even know......ever heard of the exspression biting off more than you can chew or dont let your mouth write a check your @ss cant cash,,,,,,,,,,,,like i said any time any place short stack


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Cats ride smoother, but slow.

Mono's are faster, but knock your teeth out in rough seas.

That's why I'm getting a Freeman 33 :brew2:


We went out in predicted 3 footers, There were 4's and 6's thrown in the mix.

Who's in the race? the day of the race needs to be at least 4 foot waves, How far are y'all gonna run?
I have money and will bet :slimer:

Matt


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

sea sick said:


> Only on Rik's spots
> 
> Glad your happy with the new ride joey. looks like she ran good for ya. How as the fuel burn in the ruff stuff today.
> 
> l


Dunno, havent filled her up yet. Matt ran her at 4900 all the way in from 50 out. She was running 33-34mph. Then the rough stuff in the morn, probably 1.5 I bet. Thanks bud


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> Who's in the race? the day of the race needs to be at least 4 foot waves, How far are y'all gonna run?
> I have money and will bet :slimer:
> 
> Matt


Are these Joey 4 footers, or real ones? If Joey 4 footers, I see light and variable winds next week. Would be perfect.

Brandon


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

jjordan said:


> dude i spend more money in heartbreakers in 6 months than you make, trust me buddy you really dont wanna compare bank accounts either, your gonna come up short on that one too..............funny how your lil @ss wants to try to talk about someone you dont even know......ever heard of the exspression biting off more than you can chew or dont let your mouth write a check your @ss cant cash,,,,,,,,,,,,like i said any time any place short stack


And this coming from a 6 figure salary and a 79 Mako, LMAO!!!:spineyes: You are truly special ED


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> And this coming from a 6 figure salary and a 79 Mako, LMAO!!!:spineyes: You are truly special ED


yes a completely redone 79 mako with new mototrs,,,,,judging a boat by its age instead of quality............and im special ed


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Brandon you owe me a laptop cleaning, Got coke all over the whole dang keyboard :spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Now that was funny!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

rookie06 said:


> Now that was funny!


Yeah, he's quite the funny one Good one B!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

jjordan said:


> yes a completely redone 79 mako with new mototrs,,,,,judging a boat by its age instead of quality............and im special ed


Dont make excuses. Just bring your paychecks, signed and yo ***! Make sure you bring a SPOT, somebody may wanna know where you went down at. Who would wanna know, I have no clue


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

These threads are a good way to raise your post count


----------



## lock-n-load (Apr 20, 2005)

Joey,
My suggestion is that you can not argue with an idiot. FYI it will take you a few more trips on your cat to find its sweet spot and proper trimming, when you do there will not be any spray.
Congratulations on the boat !

33' World Cat Owner

Tim


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

lock-n-load said:


> Joey,
> My suggestion is that you can not argue with an idiot. FYI it will take you a few more trips on your cat to find its sweet spot and proper trimming, when you do there will not be any spray.
> Congratulations on the boat !
> 
> ...


Tim you get a real big BOOM! Thank you sir. :dance:


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

lock-n-load said:


> Joey,
> My suggestion is that you can not argue with an idiot. FYI it will take you a few more trips on your cat to find its sweet spot and proper trimming, when you do there will not be any spray.
> Congratulations on the boat !
> 
> ...


Don't forget to show him where the "hyperspace" button is at to!!


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

Those are 2s you could run a 21' kenner wide open through that ****.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Man, I just read all 9 pages of this. I sure hope I didn't start all this chit by my questioning wave heigth in another thread.

Seriously, we went 50nm out and never saw a wave over 4'. Yes, we were in a 22' Whaler, no, we didn't break any speed records. Yes, my ***** is sore. Yes, I would've rather been in a cat to avoid pounding.

For those that don't get out there very often, a wave is measured from trough to tip divided by 2. Therefore, a 6' tall wave coming at you is a 3'er. Your video didn't show any 6'ers, and neither did any bouys. 

Again, not trying to "call anyone out" or start anything.

BTW, come fish galveston... its always calmer.  That is the funniest chit I've heard in a while.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't we all just get along? 

Congrats on the new boat Joey and Bubba. 

I'm headed out of "calm," muddy, shallow Sabine Pass this morning. I'm hoping to have a good report, although I'm getting nothing but bad from this way. We are making a little longer run though. Only time will tell.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Joe, they just dont know that jealousy is a wasted emotion. These fools are gonna trust the bouys. Then we have fools dividing wave heights, pfffft.


----------



## aussieexpat (Jul 31, 2009)

if that is 4 to 6 footers that **** I went out in last weekend must have been 10 to 12 it looked pretty **** flat to me in the video. kinda like a mother in law day.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Joey, I am happy that you got the boat out for a run with all the hardwork that has payed off for sure! Don't let these guys give you too much chit since I can't get Brandon to go out in anything less than 2ft even with his new yacht.

Oh, I don't know much about wave height so I asked an expert Wade (Mahiseeker) and he said that from the video those were more like 8ft seas. So, there you have it - enough said









Great boat and enjoy,
D


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

jjordan said:


> yes a completely redone 79 mako with new mototrs,,,,,judging a boat by its age instead of quality............and im special ed


I am sure your boat is nice, and i bet it is pretty quick, probably evan get decent mpg. but i know for a fact if you are in true 4-6 footers at any speed over 20mph you will take a serious beating. your boat might not come apart or have any serious problems but i know for a fact it will not be a comforable ride. if you run your boat like this on a regular basis it wont be nice for long. i would want no part of a race with 4-6 footers in any boat 25ft and under.


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

It was nasty yesterday and my 24footer is reminding me this morning of why im getting a Big cat next year.


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

How's that Cat ride if you are going anything other than 90 degrees to the swells? What happens when that secret spot is 45 degrees to the waves?


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Well, I usually do not get into the Cat vs mono debate as they each have their pros and cons and it is all about personal preference. You know what they say about arguing on the internet. Cats just are not for me for many reasons. However, there is no way those waves in the video are "true 4s" let alone 6 footers. If you like your boat that is all that matters but if you choose to post a video and talk trash, folks will call you out. 

Look back at the historical 10 minute reading from NOAA and neither the Freeport data buoy nor the Galveston data buoy are showing anything close to the claims. Sorry, BS on the heights.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Aaaarrrrrr...the World cat is a nice rig matey.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Nice. Like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Never easy said:


> I am sure your boat is nice, and i bet it is pretty quick, probably evan get decent mpg. but i know for a fact if you are in true 4-6 footers at any speed over 20mph you will take a serious beating. your boat might not come apart or have any serious problems but i know for a fact it will not be a comforable ride. if you run your boat like this on a regular basis it wont be nice for long. i would want no part of a race with 4-6 footers in any boat 25ft and under.


you sir are very correct............and you forgot to mention how wet i would be, and have always agreed to all of the above............but speed not comfort was the arguement


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

If you want speed get a race boat. Stability and comfort are most important. That is a nice rig..I like to many different kind's of boats. V-hull's are my personal favorite.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

jjordan said:


> ............but speed not comfort was the arguement


it is few and far between when you can run more than 30-35 out there in a 25ft'er. i have done it! acually think we hit around 45-50mph just for giggles, but that was the flatest i have ever seen the gulf! looked like a lake!

i have never been in a cat so i do not know what a good cruise speed in true 4-6ft is. a 25ft mako would be doing very good to make at or around 14-18kts and would still be rattleing your teeth every once and a while.

pops is in the mako right now at the 22 1/2 lump. arsehole went without me.:headknock dayum jobs!


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Never easy*  
_I am sure your boat is nice, and i bet it is pretty quick, probably evan get decent mpg. but i know for a fact if you are in true 4-6 footers at any speed over 20mph you will take a serious beating. your boat might not come apart or have any serious problems but i know for a fact it will not be a comforable ride.* if you run your boat like this on a regular basis it wont be nice for long.* i would want no part of a race with 4-6 footers in any boat 25ft and under._



jjordan said:


> you sir are very correct............and you forgot to mention how wet i would be, and* have always agreed to all of the above............*but speed not comfort was the arguement


this was another part of the arguement! it wont last long at all!! just sayin:spineyes:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

UNLEASHED said:


> Well, I usually do not get into the Cat vs mono debate as they each have their pros and cons and it is all about personal preference. You know what they say about arguing on the internet. Cats just are not for me for many reasons. However, there is no way those waves in the video are "true 4s" let alone 6 footers. If you like your boat that is all that matters but if you choose to post a video and talk trash, folks will call you out.
> 
> Look back at the historical 10 minute reading from NOAA and neither the Freeport data buoy nor the Galveston data buoy are showing anything close to the claims. Sorry, BS on the heights.


You calling Rik a liar?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> I can't get Brandon to go out in anything less than 2ft even with his new yacht.
> 
> D


Lol, I brought this up already. Thanks for reiterating it!

And thank you!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

And the bouy was 40+ miles from us. We hit this stuff bout 15 miles offshore of Sargent. Lot of chit changes in 20 miles. You can go out in 3's and its flat at 50 miles out. We've all seen it if you go offshore. 

Anybody want a ride in a cat on a non fishable day, lets load up.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

no easy i dont run my boat like that, i wasnt the one that started all this talk, someone made a comment about runnin their cat 30-35 in 2-3s, and that a mono could not do it, i simply stated that my ol mako could, then it escalated from their because they love cats and my boat is a 1979............i really dont wanna run my boat hard in real 4-6 footers, been there and done that and it sucks.............


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't think it matters so much about what the buoy says or what the actual wave height is. It may have been reading 3'ers but they were in a period of 3 seconds, trust me that's not fun at all in any boat. They're steep and white capping and most of the waves have no bottom. I thought about going out Thursday mid-morning, but could see white caps beyond the bars, that's too much for my boat. Thanks for sharing the video, unfortunately for me, I have only been on cats when the seas have been calm.


----------



## Mrs2BZfishing (Feb 24, 2009)

Why does it have to be an argument on this board everytime someone puts up a post! Opinions are like ***holes everyone has one, but the dogging each other is getting old. I've got friends that have fished with alot of you guys and ya'll have nice boats and are good fisherman. But as I read this board I am starting to wonder about your sportsmanship. No we may not all have the money some of you guys have to just throw around and buy yachts and so forth, but we are proud of our boat we stripped it down to nothing and overhauled it ourselves, and that's something to be proud of can many of you say that? I have watched and read over the past year not replying just watching and reading some of the Bull**** that people post on here and it's just ridiculous. Grow up you should be ashamed. People from all over the united states look at this board and get turned off by the bickering back and forth set an example your not just representing yourself but all TEXAS ANGLERS! When I first started reading this board it was great I was learning alot about fishing and such I was excited to learn something new from you guys. Now all it's about is how much BIGGER and BADDER someone elses ride is or who can catch the BIGGEST fish get over youselve's and get out their and fish and get from behind the keyboard and start posting good fishing reports AGAIN all this nonsense needs to STOP!

Yours Truly, 

Mrs. 2BZfishing


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

here is a pic from the Monkey Business friday on the way out... notice the t-top lol


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> You calling Rik a liar?


Not at all. I have fished with Rik and he is a good guy. My point is that the data and other accounts do not support it no matter what you want to believe.

As I said, if you are happy with your cat, good for you.


----------



## fishingreg (Feb 11, 2008)

I sure miss you guys. I had to move inland to keep my job but still reading your posts. I was a cat owner for 14 years and glad to see these debates have not slowed down..... Hope to see fish picks soon, I am dying up here with freshwater and need a fix.....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Guys I knew posting this would be a fun thread. Most of us here arguing are friends and this is done in fun. Some dont know that. Just like me and Brandon back and forth, were on the phone with eachother while doing it laughing. So please for those of you who have feelings that got hurt, you are thin skinned. Its all in fun, this has been a funny thread. There will be more Cat vs mono threads. One day me and Jjordan will run the boats and laugh about it. And I'll give him a beer when I have to lower my ladder in the water to pick him up:smile:

Now everything aside, we all know Cats are superior in rough water Carry on


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Guys I knew posting this would be a fun thread. Most of us here arguing are friends and this is done in fun. Some dont know that. Just like me and Brandon back and forth, were on the phone with eachother while doing it laughing. So please for those of you who have feelings that got hurt, you are thin skinned. Its all in fun, this has been a funny thread. There will be more Cat vs mono threads. One day me and Jjordan will run the boats and laugh about it. And I'll give him a beer when I have to lower my ladder in the water to pick him up:smile:
> 
> Now everything aside, we all know Cats are superior in rough water Carry on


Answer your phone goofy!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

007 said:


> Answer your phone goofy!!


Done!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I only fish Tri-Hulls, everything else is junk.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Kenner21 said:


> I only fish Tri-Hulls, everything else is junk.


What kind of lure is that? A big ole squid head with a circle hook so you can put a smoker croaker on thar? Nevva fished no tri-hull lures befo'! :cheers:


----------



## jwslaw (Jan 31, 2006)

this is the funniest S*@# i've read in a long time. 

a thread on who can bruise their kindeys the most, or not, I guess!

the choppy waves off our coast are brutal in any boat. 

here we go.....my '95 VIP baystealth takes the waves smoother than any other boat I've ever had (past boats ... 24' searay, 25' baja, 26' dusky, 28' proline), just can't slow down or they come over the bow, lol. all the wood they used in the hull makes for the smooth landings


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Kenner21 said:


> I only fish Tri-Hulls, everything else is junk.


You mean like a Boston Whaler, or something???

B


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> You mean like a Boston Whaler, or something???
> 
> B


Think Glastron B. They're the shizznit.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

You see me rolli'n, don't be hate'n


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Guys I knew posting this would be a fun thread. Most of us here arguing are friends and this is done in fun. Some dont know that. Just like me and Brandon back and forth, were on the phone with eachother while doing it laughing. So please for those of you who have feelings that got hurt, you are thin skinned. Its all in fun, this has been a funny thread. There will be more Cat vs mono threads. One day me and Jjordan will run the boats and laugh about it. And I'll give him a beer when I have to lower my ladder in the water to pick him up:smile:
> 
> Now everything aside, we all know Cats are superior in rough water Carry on


i will say that it did start out as just fun, somewhere along the way i did get a lil agged, now im just lookin forward to run circles around joeys kitty and drinkin all his beer................


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

jjordan said:


> i will say that it did start out as just fun, somewhere along the way i did get a lil agged, now im just lookin forward to run circles around joeys kitty and drinkin all his beer................


Got to keep it fun guys!!! It is all good. It doesn't mater what boat you run we are all on the same team when it comes to the laws and regs!!!!!!!!! Thats the fight we all need to win!!!!!!! It will not mater what kind of boat you have if you can't fish.


----------

